# SA Relatives Visa - Police clearance for SA



## felix777 (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi there

We will be applying for a Relatives visa for my husband (we have a son with dual citizenship). We lived in SA 5 years ago for 2 years so my husband in addition to the UK Police clearance will also need a SA clearance. 

Does anyone have any experience requesting a SA Police Clearance from within in the UK?

Would is be best to use a company to do this? A company I have found is called Doc Assist and does this for R900. 

Thanks


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

That sounds fair for all the effort it takes, however the time it takes to come through is key. Ask them how long you'll have to wait.


----------

